# Husky air nailer combo



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

I've seen them at HD and for casual use I think its a pretty good deal..I don't know what the scfm rating is for them but for a nailer/stapler and filling up the odd flat tire, heck, go for it.


----------

